# Preparing wheels for Gtechniq C5....



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

hi guys. 

ive just got my wheels back from being resprayed and am wondering if there is anything i need to do before applying the C5?

the wheels are powdercoated not wet painted and so far all ive done is given them a wipe with a clean, dry microfibre to remove any dust and wiped the edge with the same cloth to remove the small amount of gunk used when fitting the tyres back onto the wheels. (i didnt use QD's etc as i was worried about silicones etc on the paint preventing C5 from working properly) 

some people have told me to wait a few weeks before applying C5 as the paint needs time to full harden etc. others say that with powdercoating this doesnt matter. 

so am i good to go with the wheel armour or should i wait a few weeks? the wheels will be indoors either way due to the conditions 

thanks for the info

Dave


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not sure on how long you need to leave it or the special requirements due to the finish but I recently read what a good prep for C5 would be and it's what I plan on doing for mine.

Gimme a sec n I'll find it...


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I guess they would be ok to seal mate.
Probably a wipe over with ipa would do the trick.
Then on with the wheel armour 
Assuming there still off the car and still clean


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Right this is from CraigQQ at this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237769

"my c5 prep is
clean with a strong wheel cleaner, iron x, tardis, clay, p1 diluted 1:3, then wipedown with water, dry thouroughly and apply c5."

Except I'm going to probably go for:
wheel cleaner, iron x, tar and glue remover as necessary, P1 diluted 1:3, IPA wipe down (thinking at about 15% but need to check this) then apply the C5.

Obviously some steps might not be right for you depending on your particular paint situation... I'm sure a pro will know what's what.

Hope this helps!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

star said:


> Right this is from CraigQQ at this thread:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237769
> 
> "my c5 prep is
> ...


thanks mate.

seems i'll be fine go straight on with the C5 pretty much as the wheels are freshly painted and have no need for polish, clay etc

job for tomorrow then and hopefully some decent pictures :thumb:

Dave


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd IPA then seal. You want them as clean as possible for best bonding and maximum durability.

Make sure you do post some pics!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would go with what type r said, just a simple wipe down with a 30% mix of IPA. Simples!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. If I can get my hands on some tomorrow I'll post some pictures up


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I would go with what type r said, just a simple wipe down with a 30% mix of IPA. Simples!


Hi Gonzo - so do you recommend a 30% IPA wipe down on wheels? Is that safe for paintwork too?

Thanks


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

the process of powder coating is different to normal painting, an electrical charge is passed threw the item while being bathed in the coating which is then attracted to the item.
its used on motorbike engine casings and is as hard as nails.
wouldnt worry about drying time, its going nowhere, if you managed to mark them as a result of putting something on them Id take them back claiming theres something wrong with the coating process.

you do get a slight variant in powder coatings, ive had bikes that engine cases have lasted forever without picking up as much as a scratch but then I have had 1 or 2 that have scratched realatively easily, although if done properly will last forever.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if its freshly painted or powdercoated wheels I normally just go for a IPA or panel wipe wipedown then apply c5..

and I have done this to both freshly painted and freshly powdercoated wheels without problems.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys. im happy to say that im surrounded by 4 gleeming new wheels all coated with C5 with about 3mm of product left over

was as easy as id hoped to apply and remove excess in the order of:

1. inside rim & lip

2. back of spokes

3. inside of spokes

4. wheel face and edge.

i removed the excess every 30 to 40 seconds.

a few pictures. the wheels are ford panther black and are actually much more of a 'jet black' than the pctures show...














































the pictures were not taken in the best of light but you get the idea  they now feel so slick its like a body panel thats been polished and waxed rather than a simple wipe on, wipe off process. very impressive so far. i just hope the finish lasts once they are on the car in a few weeks!

Dave


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great Dave! 

The C.Quartz I put on my Lexus IS F wheels 4 months ago is still like the first day I applied it. No doubt the C5 on your wheels will do the same awesome job mate! :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

star said:


> Hi Gonzo - so do you recommend a 30% IPA wipe down on wheels? Is that safe for paintwork too?
> 
> Thanks


Yes mate I use 30% IPA then mix with distilled water and it works great for me. I have used at 50% as well but feel its a little over kill for just removing polish residue. Good for getting stick finger prints off windows as well (bloody kids).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Dave - Look great mate. Where did you get them done and did you have to have the tyres removed first? Giz a ring or text buddy.

Andy


----------

